# New snow fighter for my wife!



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well she kept saying she wanted a plow so I found a decent uni mount western for short money on CL. Went thru it this weekend and put some new paint on it. Blade was crusty but cleaned up pretty good. The blade I got was a 6'6 could I put a 7'6 uni mount on my headgear down the road? Anyone run one of these on a wrangler TJ with a lift?


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

eres a pic of it painted up.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Santry426;1822439 said:


> eres a pic of it painted up.


Nice job!
Got an 00 TJ lifted 3.25" with a Meyer 6,5. Don't think you can put anything bigger on without changing the A frame. When you mnt yours make sure you keep the frame level with ground. Lotta guys don't when mounting on a lifted vehicle!


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

I think you can go to a 7.5 on those. I have a '98 tj looking to upgrade to a 7.5'


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

cjshloman;1824559 said:


> I think you can go to a 7.5 on those. I have a '98 tj looking to upgrade to a 7.5'


Don't think so. Call storksauto.com. talk to Jeen.


----------

